# 3x3 World record for 2022 and who are the record holders



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 28, 2021)

3x3 World record for 2022 and who are the record holders (State your answers below!)

My opinions:

3x3 single: 2.65 (Leo Borromeo)

3x3 average: 4.79 (Feliks Zemdegs or Max Park)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 28, 2021)

3x3 single: 3.13 by Tymon Kolansinki


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Well, considering that 2022 is only a few months away, and there are next to no comps happening, both records will stay the same.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 28, 2021)

Single: 2.9 from ruihang
Average: 4.3 by max


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 28, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Single: 3.9 from ruihang


I hate to break it but the world record is lower than that now


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 28, 2021)

Average: 5.36 by Tymon Kolasinski
Single: 3.34 by Matty Hiroto Inaba


BenChristman1 said:


> Well, considering that 2022 is only a few months away, and there are next to no comps happening, both records will stay the same.


Tymon is still doing comps weekly in Poland and has achieved many sub 5.7 averages, he is bound to break the average soon. People like Matty are still getting competitions in monthly


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Tymon!!


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

Go Tymon!!!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I hate to break it but the world record is lower than that now


Don't worry i fixed it


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 29, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Average: 5.36 by Tymon Kolasinski
> Single: 3.34 by Matty Hiroto Inaba
> 
> Tymon is still doing comps weekly in Poland and has achieved many sub 5.7 averages, he is bound to break the average soon. People like Matty are still getting competitions in monthly


True. They have a big chance of getting world records as their area has competitions during this pandemic. Still hoping Covid-19 will be over soon so we can attend comps!


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Go Tymon!!!


#teamtymon


----------



## White KB (Sep 29, 2021)

Most likely single holders:
Du YuSheng
Tymon Kolasinski
Xu RuiHang
Feliks Zemdegs
Me, obviously...

Most likely average holders:
Xu RuiHang
Tymon Kolasinski
Feliks Zemdegs
Max Park
Again, we all know I'm going to break my 12.86 average with a 4.99 ao5 in the next three months, so there's no sense in arguing...

(In case you couldn't tell, I was being slightly facetious there.)


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 29, 2021)

White KB said:


> (In case you couldn't tell, I was being slightly facetious there.)


I couldn't tell. (it was pretty obvious)

#teamtymon


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 29, 2021)

White KB said:


> Most likely single holders:
> Du YuSheng
> Tymon Kolasinski
> Xu RuiHang
> ...


Not watching Monkey League much, huh?

Matty clearly belongs here. He is basically as good as Tymon and consistently sub-6 on a good day. His results from last weekend:


----------



## White KB (Sep 29, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Not watching Monkey League much, huh?
> 
> Matty clearly belongs here. He is basically as good as Tymon and consistently sub-6 on a good day. His results from last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 17225


Oh. I forgot about Monkey League... I should probably watch more of that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 3x3 World record for 2022 and who are the record holders (State your answers below!)
> 
> My opinions:
> 
> ...


3x3 single: Yu shengdu (3.47)

3x3 average: Matty (4.44)


----------



## gruuby (Sep 30, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> 3x3 World record for 2022 and who are the record holders (State your answers below!)
> 
> My opinions:
> 
> ...


3x3 single: 3.04 (Matty)
3x3 average: 4.96 (Tymon)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Go Tymon!!





TheEpicCuber said:


> Go Tymon!!!


Go Tymon!!!!


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 30, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> Not watching Monkey League much, huh?
> 
> Matty clearly belongs here. He is basically as good as Tymon and consistently sub-6 on a good day. His results from last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 17225


Yes. I also watch monkey league. Matty is a really good cuber!


----------



## qwr (Oct 3, 2021)

for end of 2022
3x3 single: Ruihang Xu, 3.14 (lol)
3x3 avg: Tymon, 5.1


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 7, 2021)

Single: Me


Spoiler



Married: Everyone that I know... seriously


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Single: Me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Guess people don't like blue porcupines, huh?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 7, 2021)

Tymon might get 3x3 average wr. Other than wrs are unlikely


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 7, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Single: Me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Haha


tx789 said:


> Tymon might get 3x3 average wr. Other than wrs are unlikely


I wonder who will break Yu sheng du's record... Maybe no one.... IDK


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

3x3 single: Labano
3x3 average: labano
by 2023


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

Labano said:


> 3x3 single: Labano
> 3x3 average: labano
> by 2023


Do you have any context on that?


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

I mean I want to get world record


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 7, 2021)

Labano said:


> I mean I want to get world record


But is it likely lol?


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

Why not?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 7, 2021)

Labano said:


> I mean I want to get world record


Sorta likely but do you have comps at your area?
And btw what's your average?(Curious)


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Sorta likely but do you have comps at your area?
> And btw what's your average?(Curious)


yes. my average is 12-13 seconds


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

but pandemic.......no probs i will improve


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 7, 2021)

Labano said:


> but pandemic.


Yeah... I want to go back to comps.


----------



## Labano (Oct 7, 2021)

I haven't even been to a comp!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 7, 2021)

Indeed, the names listed above are all close contenders. Here are loess curves fitted to raw 3x3 times in the WCA database:



And here are regression lines fitted to the same data:


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Indeed, the names listed above are all close contenders. Here are loess curves fitted to raw 3x3 times in the WCA database:
> 
> View attachment 17283
> 
> ...


Blows my mind Zemdegs has been cubing since I was born. The most likely record holder seems to be Leo, but I think that's a flaw because of the huge leap from 50ish to sub 15. My vote is on Tymon.
#teamtymon?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2021)

Currently the most likely would be Tymon and/or Marty but once Max starts going to comps I'd be surprised if he didn't get the WR within his first three competitions. I know that Tymon, Matty and Leo have gotten a lot of attention because of Monkey League and since cubing is mostly made up of young kids people not as much in the spotlight tend to not get the reputation/recognition they deserve but Max holds every SINGLE freaking WB and despite not going to comps in a while is still no.3 in moving average. On top of that he gets sub-5 averages almost regularly and probably has more sub-4's then anyone else. When asked who he thought was the biggest contender for the future WWR average Feliks Zemdegs confidently said Max Park, and I 100% stand with that.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

Labano said:


> I haven't even been to a comp!


same lol


----------



## J41 (Oct 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Indeed, the names listed above are all close contenders. Here are loess curves fitted to raw 3x3 times in the WCA database:
> 
> View attachment 17283
> 
> ...



This is pretty cool. Feliks has been so consistent.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Oct 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> same lol


I only witnessed one lol


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 9, 2021)

3x3 single: 3.32 by Max
average: 4.98 by Feliks or Max


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 9, 2021)

End of 2022:

Single-Yusheng Du 3.47
Average-Max Park 4.75


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2021)

The only thing I'm sure of is that we'll see a sub-5 3x3 average


----------



## White KB (Dec 10, 2021)

Hazel said:


> The only thing I'm sure of is that we'll see a sub-5 3x3 average


I can see it now:
*MAX PARK - 4.99 WORLD RECORD AVERAGE*

And:
*TYMON KOLASINSKI - 3.29 SINGLE? *

Anyway, I think I'm pretty spot-on on the reactions, even if the records don't turn out the same way.


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, considering that 2022 is only a few months away, and there are next to no comps happening, both records will stay the same.


The only time that I'm happy you are wrong


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> for end of 2022
> 3x3 single: Ruihang Xu, 3.14 (lol)
> 3x3 avg: Tymon, 5.1


you were 0.01 of the actual average. Are you a time traveler :0


----------



## qwr (Dec 28, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> you were 0.01 of the actual average. Are you a time traveler :0


yes but I traveled to the wrong year because tymon got it at the end of THIS YEAR 

at this rate I'm gonna have to adjust my avg prediction to like 4.7/4.8 by end of 2022


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Dec 28, 2021)

White KB said:


> Most likely single holders:
> Du YuSheng
> Tymon Kolasinski
> Xu RuiHang
> ...


how bout leo borromeo


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 28, 2021)

Soon we will get a sub5 average...


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> yes but I traveled to the wrong year because tymon got it at the end of THIS YEAR
> 
> at this rate I'm gonna have to adjust my avg prediction to like 4.7/4.8 by end of 2022


technicality tru


----------

